# how much exercise is too much for a puppy?



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

I read up on it a little while ago and almost all the information I read up on said that until they turn 18 months or so you shouldn't run with them that much due to their hips. So I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how much exercise is too much for a puppy. And what age is it OK to go on long jogs and such
How do you exercise your gsd puppy daily?


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunner is 16 weeks , he gets a 30 minute walk/ ball play in the field at 6:00am, 1:00 pm is a 3-4 mile walk, and another 30 minute walk/ ball play at 6:00 pm, He's very well behaved in the house.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Some great info on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html

My puppies get quite a bit of exercise. But it's off leash so they set the pace.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I let puppies self-regulate any planned exercise. IE - at the dog park, I'll walk and throw toys every once and a while - not constantly, and watch for signs that the dog is getting tired.

When it's noticeable, it's enough and I stop and let them nap. 

Just don't force anything and you will be fine.


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks so much guys 
Totally gonna use all your advice!


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> I let puppies self-regulate any planned exercise. IE - at the dog park, I'll walk and throw toys every once and a while - not constantly, and watch for signs that the dog is getting tired.
> 
> When it's noticeable, it's enough and I stop and let them nap.
> 
> Just don't force anything and you will be fine.


This. I watch her like a hawk, for any signs of tiredness and let her rest, when she needs to. One time I didn't catch on, so she stopped, laid down at my feet and gave me "the look." Carrying a 30+ pound puppy for a mile is a pretty good lesson


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

DellaWrangler said:


> This. I watch her like a hawk, for any signs of tiredness and let her rest, when she needs to. One time I didn't catch on, so she stopped, laid down at my feet and gave me "the look." Carrying a 30+ pound puppy for a mile is a pretty good lesson


Thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I am always very careful not to over exercise puppies especially during their critical growth periods (particularly the 2 to 9 month period) and up to about 2 years of age.

Always allow them free play (ie not on lead) so that they can stop when they are tired, you can walk them on lead but to begin with just short periods of time, perhaps starting with 10 to 15 minutes - but keep an eye on the puppy if he wants to stop and rest - he has had too much.

There is plenty of evidence suggesting excessive exercise can contribute to developing dysplasia, assuming the dog has the gene and with dysplasia being so common in this breed, there is bound to be a genetic dysplasia link in your puppies line.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> I let puppies self-regulate any planned exercise. IE - at the dog park, I'll walk and throw toys every once and a while - not constantly, and watch for signs that the dog is getting tired.
> 
> When it's noticeable, it's enough and I stop and let them nap.
> 
> Just don't force anything and you will be fine.


A dog park really?? Yes your dog park is fine but many are not! Just saying.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe spends a couple hours in the back yard throughout the day running around and playing with myself and the kiddos. She stops when she's tired... They stop when she decides chasing their feet is more fun than chasing a ball or playing with a toy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

Right so I have to watch my pup and stop walking him or playing with him when he gets tired?


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Germanshepherdlover2507 said:


> Right so I have to watch my pup and stop walking him or playing with him when he gets tired?


When Zoe gets tired (she's 10 weeks) she stops and finds a nice place in the dirt to relax  If I see her go to her favorite dirt pit and the kids are still trying to get her to play I remind them that when she walks away that's her way of taking a time out and they don't need to follow her or continue to wave a toy in her face. She seems pretty good at determining when to stop. 
I haven't started walking around the neighborhood yet but I assume I'll start with short walks so I don't get stuck carrying her home! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't force any exercise. Let him choose what he wants to do through toys and puzzles and long lines.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Only puppy I have ever had was dexter, he went off leash alot, and in the backyard he played with his ball until he fell asleep. We took him to the boat early on. They are sorta like little kids all the fresh air and exciting new stuff with the boat especially and he slept like a rock at night. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Germanshepherdlover2507 said:


> Right so I have to watch my pup and stop walking him or playing with him when he gets tired?


You need to watch him, and learn when he's just taking a break, or really done  . And it's amazing how long they can can on and how much they can do  

When you appropriately exercise them and wear them out it's SO much easier to deal with them in the house.

Keep in mind MENTALLY stimulating them also can make them more well behaved and happier in the house later on. Why so many of us take them out on socialization trips, to puppy classes, and teach them tricks.


----------



## Germanshepherdlover2507 (Jan 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You need to watch him, and learn when he's just taking a break, or really done  . And it's amazing how long they can can on and how much they can do
> 
> When you appropriately exercise them and wear them out it's SO much easier to deal with them in the house.
> 
> Keep in mind MENTALLY stimulating them also can make them more well behaved and happier in the house later on. Why so many of us take them out on socialization trips, to puppy classes, and teach them tricks.


Thanks sooo much :laugh:


----------

